# David Brown 885 3 Point Linkage



## MutantGenepool (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi Folks,
Got a problem with the 3 point linkage not lifting weight.
It will lift without attachments.
Any ideas where I should start?

Cheers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like the control valve is sticking perhaps. There should be a cover on the top right side of the rear axle with a couple of screws or bolts. Inside there are a couple of poppet valves, springs and balls. If the valves are sticking, it could lead to your problem.
Check your manual if you have one. Hopefully someone will stop by with the procedure to sort this, if this is the problem.
I understand that these DB's require oil that is the proper spec, and totally clean or they will have issues.
If your park your tractor with the three point in the lowered position, it could als cause the cylinder for the lift piston to corrode somewhat and cause the piston to have difficulty to move.


----------



## MutantGenepool (Nov 1, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like the control valve is sticking perhaps. There should be a cover on the top right side of the rear axle with a couple of screws or bolts. Inside there are a couple of poppet valves, springs and balls. If the valves are sticking, it could lead to your problem.
> Check your manual if you have one. Hpefully someone will stop by with the procedure to sort this, if this is the problem.
> I understand that these DB's require oil that is the proper spec, and totally clean or they will have issues.
> If your park your tractor with the three point in the lowered position, it could als cause the cylinder for the lift piston to corrode somewhat and cause the piston to have difficulty to move.


Heu pogobill,

Thanks.
There was a lot of water in the oil, so we changed the filter and oil as per spec. I'll have a gander at the control unit.
Cheers
Mutant


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just make sure you research how to dig into that control valve without parts flying out


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

DB 3ph is a 'fragile' thing. Very complicated. Best not to take it apart to 'figure it out'.......Download the shop manual, it's not too expensive. At least you can see what it's like inside. The rest of the tractor is straightforward.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just search your title 
*David Brown 885 3 Point Linkage*
and you'll find plenty of info on this sort of issue.


----------



## dora (Sep 26, 2019)

I have the same problem, PTO and FEL will not lift. Already added hydraulic fluid, oil, changed the filter, tried the valve under the seat, nothing works. It's a Nortrac 304C. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

